# ¡Los primeros 1000 de Kräuter_Fee!



## Rayines

*¡Felicitaciones, amiga, por tus múltiples participaciones!*


----------



## VenusEnvy

Chica! Felicidades! Recuerdo una de nuestras primeras conversaciones.... Te mandé un PM pidiendo ayuda con "aquí, acá, ahí, allí, allá" y tú no dejaste hasta que lo entendiera completamente! Incluso muy antes te esforzaba tanto en ayudar.  Eres un sol, chica! Sigue asi!


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

*A alguien como tú sólo se le puede dar gracias por tanta ayuda y tan buena actitud...*
*Ánimas que vengan otros miles y miles*


----------



## ampurdan

¡Muchas felicidades, Kräuter!


----------



## Outsider

_Muitos parabéns! 
_​A sua experiência multilingue é preciosa.
Tem de passar mais tempo no fórum de Português-Espanhol.

​


----------



## Fernita

*Querida Kräuter_Fee: desde el primer momento que *​ 
*apareciste, me sorprendiste por tu inteligencia y rapidez *​ 
*para ayudar. Espero que no terminen tus vacaciones *​ 
*para tenerte siempre en el foro. ¡Sos un sol!*​ 
*Con todo mi cariño,*​ 
*Fernita.*​ 
*FELICITACIONES MUY MERECIDAS*​ 
*Perdoname pero todavía no aprendí a poner un link para mandarte un regalito.*
*Usa tu imaginación y te mando de regalo unas copitas y una botella de champagne para *
*festejar y brindar por tus 1000 posts. jajajajaja No es lo mismo,*
*pero algo es algo.*​


----------



## lauranazario

¡Felicidades Krauter Fee!

Para conmemorar tus primeros mil mensajes, me complace obsequiarte este interesante afiche.
Espero que te guste. 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## gotitadeleche

Feliz Milposteoversario Krauter Fee!!!


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Muchísimas felicidades Krauter Fee!!!
Te doy las gracias por tus aportes tan valiosos, por todas las veces que acudes en mi ayuda, y por tu cortesía.   ¡Eres maravillosa!
Que Dios te bendiga y te llene de sonrisas.
Un abrazo desde Miami.
Soledad


----------



## frida-nc

Con tu dibujo fascinante, tus muchas lenguas, y tus mensajes razonables, debes de ser un poco mágica.  Al menos yo lo creo.  Muchas felicidades.
frida


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

¡¡¡Muuuuchas gracias a todos!!! ¡Gracias por el post Rayines! Acabo de verlo y me hizo mucha ilusión 
Me encanta este foro, está lleno de personas maravillosas llenas de conocimiento, me divierto y aprendo muchísimo, desde luego es de lo mejorcito que hay por la red, no es por casualidad que tiene tantísimos mensajes. Ojalá siempre siga así.

Venus, fue un placer ayudarte y cuando quieras estoy aquí, a ver si llego a los 7.000 como tú 

Outsider, tens razão, devia ir ao fórum Português-Espanhol... mas às vezes tenho preguiça  

Lauranazario, jejeje ¡gracias! sí sí, soy yo la de esa foto que has puesto, no cabe duda, aunque un poco más morena que en la realidad 

Fernita... muuuchas gracias por tus palabras  ¿champán? a ver que lo pruebo... ¡qué rico! ...hip ... hip ...¡hip!

Tigger, Ampurdan, Frida, Soledad, Gotitadeleche... ¡¡¡muuuuchas gracias!!!


----------



## Mei

Muchas felicidades Kräuter_Fee!!! Gracias por tu ayuda y por tus aportaciones... jeje me haces pensar!!  

Mei


----------



## jester.

Felicidades por tus mil posts


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

¡¡¡Gracias Mei y Jester!!! ... a este paso llego a los 2000


----------



## loladamore

¡Muchas felicidades y parabéns!​Como me has impresionado tanto, te quería dar un regalo. Resultó difícil dado que no pude decidir entre *Die Welt der Kräuter * y *Everything Spain & Portugal*  . Espero que te gusten. Si no pierdes el ritmo te tendré que felicitar de nuevo dentro de 15 días  .

Muchos saludos  .
​


----------



## elroy

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Kräuter Fee! *
 
Ich lade dich ebenso wie Outsider zum Deutschforum ein!​


----------



## natasha2000

¡Felicidades, Krëuer!


----------



## heidita

Oh, hier kann Deutsch gesprochen werden!!!! Einem nettes Mitglied auch des Deutschforums einen

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## cochagua

¡felicidades compañero!


----------



## Eugin

Mil gracias, Krauter, por tu presencia aquí y tu buena onda cada vez que nos ayudas con tus amplios conocimientos!!!   

Por favor, ¡mantén ese espíritu de ayuda que tan bien nos hace a todos en este foro!!! 

¡Por muchos otros mil posts más!!! Un abrazo y este obsequio para mi futura colega, espero que te gusten!!!


----------



## fenixpollo

*Happy Postiversary, K_F!  *

Your energy and your staggering intelligence make each one of your posts a pleasure to read, and keep me looking forward to collaborating with you even more.


----------



## lazarus1907

Me gustaría unirme a estas felicitaciones. Hay pocos en este foro con la cultura y el sentido común como para hacer sugerencias y correcciones sensatas. Tú eres una de ellas.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Hi Maria .. congrats on your first 1,000.. have fun in Germany


----------



## Honeypum

Felicidades por todos estos posts!

Tus mensajes son una contribución muy valiosa a este foro, espero que tengamos el placer de poder seguir leyéndote siempre.

Un abrazo muy fuerte,


----------

